# FSH, LH and Oestradiol



## purplexed (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

I'm 41 and just starting down the IVF road.

I had a Day 2 blood test that came back as:

FSH: 15.6
LH: 9.1
Oestradiol: 275 pmol/l

I've done a bit of research on the internet and it looks like these results mean I'm in peri menopause and my ovarian reserve is pretty damn low  

I had an AMH test too but havnt got the results of those yet.

Is there any hope at all of me conceiving with IVF? My DH also has low motility and low morphology just to add salt to the wound.

Shall we just give up now?

Thanks


----------



## eliza123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Perplexed,

I just read your mail. NEVER give up if it is your dream to have a baby.  I'm 48yrs old and started out with IVF, 7yrs ago.  I spent years doing IVF using my own eggs (was a late starter like you).  Its been a tough road.  I had 2 pregnancy's which sadly did not continue for various reasons.  We are now in the process of using donor eggs overseas.  It took me a long time to get to this point, but I feel its the right thing for us. I have made two great friends, ladies both older than me who one, just gave birth last night to  a baby girl, and the other is due in 4wks. (both used DE).  If you truly want to have a baby, there are so many options out there, they may not be for you, thats something you and your DH have to work out. But let me say, this is a wonderful website to explore your options and get some advice, from others who have travelled the IVF journey.  I only wish I had given DE a go, years ago.  
When I started out, I had a lower FSH than you, but it has gradually crept up.  I got pregnant at 42,and 43yrs. (sadly as I said b4 they didn't continue).

If you had your blood checked for FSH,P4,E2, every month, I guarantee it would be different, some good months, some not.  All you need is one good egg.  But as we age, our eggs are also ageing.  So think about asking to get your blood checked each month you have AF and maybe a good month will come up.
Sorry to have raved on.  But truly if it is your dream to have a baby you will find a way, and if not at least you gave it your best shot.
Good luck 
Eliza123


----------

